# Complete fulfillment...I.E. Indiemerchandiser



## truemeaning (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone know of a service like indiemerchandiser.com that offer fulfillmet services such as warehousing all of your garments, shipping, returns and the such. I may be going back to Iraq in October and would like to turn over my store operations to a company like this. My printer offers these services but they will only sell the garments they print. if anyone has any info at all please let me know....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

truemeaning said:


> Does anyone know of a service like indiemerchandiser.com that offer fulfillmet services such as warehousing all of your garments, shipping, returns and the such. I may be going back to Iraq in October and would like to turn over my store operations to a company like this. My printer offers these services but they will only sell the garments they print. if anyone has any info at all please let me know....


Have you checked google? There are lots of companies that offer "fulfillment only" type services.


----------



## truemeaning (Apr 21, 2007)

I have checked plenty of them but they seem to be a little more than I need or just plain confusing......indiemerchandiser is pretty straight forward and easy to understand....I even tried merchline and I'm waiting on a reply from them because I was not sure of what exactly they offered....


----------

